# What toys does YOUR cat (or cats :D) love?



## Lin (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm trying to think of ideas for new cat toys that my cat won't get bored with. She's notorious for becoming bored with any toy that I get for her rather quickly, or she even just won't be interested at all. It's really frustrating! 

Do you make your own toys, or buy them? It seems like my cat prefers playing with my pen or random object in my room over a toy I bought for her (though I think it's just because I don't want her to lose my pen. She's carried off dozens of pens and I have no idea where she puts them!) She used to be crazy over Q-tips, I'd give her one and she'd play with it for hours... but now that's become boring for her.

So what do you do?  I not only want ideas, but am curious at what your cats like or don't like :kittyball


----------



## Vee (Oct 1, 2015)

Some ideas from past cats: a plastic bottle cap tossed into a shoe; a twist tie (if she won't eat it); a cardboard box with small holes cut in it - cat in box, poke anything in the hole; laundry basket same principle; toss anything across the floor that's small and will move for a bit (crumpled ball of aluminum foil, ping-pong ball, golf ball)....just some thoughts for you. Also tossing her toys or partially hiding them may pique her interest.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I found this store on Etsy. 


https://www.etsy.com/shop/BrumbysYarns?ref=l2-shopheader-name 

Crisco loves to bat the brightly colored mice around the house. All the toys are well made. Another toy that Crisco and Cali never get bored with is the crinkly tunnel.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

One of my cats loves hair ties. I started keeping them in a drawer because she kept stealing them, but then she figured out how to open the drawer.
She plays fetch with them and will often bring me one and set it at my feet, meowing until I shoot it for her. My other cat is interested when I shoot it, but won't bring it back like Rosie does.

The non-fetcher (Jack) often plays with those tiny mice you can get at any pet store. They are kind of hard but have fake fur on them.

Both of my cats love Da Bird.


----------



## AnimalLover<3 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have attached some photos of my two playing! They like food puzzles (I only have two now but I will slowly add to my collection). They also like this free fish game I downloaded on my ipad.

Here is a some common toys they love:
-DaBird toy (Feather and rabbit foot attachments)
-Cats Meow (They love it too much and broke two)
-Catnip filled stuffed toys
-tunnels
-Variety of different toys that has an interactive rolling ball


----------

